# Saddle Sore - a date with the Puss Queen



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

at the end of may i rode from SF 2 LA.....545 miles in 6 days.....on the 7th day i rested....when i rolled into LA i went directly to kaiser ER, hooked up to a antibiotic and morphine drip for 15hrs......STAPH infection on my backside. 

ive had small irritations, "pimples", ect from riding before....but this was something completely different....."anal abscess" was the official call. that was in May.....last weekend i finished the MammothGF ( this was my first and only long ride of the season, time and health issues have been keeping me off the bike this season)....since last saturday i have been back and forth to the ER every day.....why? to have my MRSA infection and anal cavity unpacked and repacked with medicated gauze. nice you say.

the MammothGF was great....awesome ride......felt great....no problems.....not until the evening after the GF, early morning hours when THAT pain started again.....oh fukk.....i know that pain.....that burning....like someone is holding a blow torch to my ass.....last time on the right cheek, this time just to the left of the taint....i thought the first round of infections in May was bad.....this round was a whole new experience in pain. 
last sunday, while in the ER the gooddr. squeezed and drained that fukin puss bucket for 10mins.....the most pain i have ever experienced, ever. more than in May.....i was crying like a little school girl in the ER. it was the worst...i can take a buttload of pain, allot of it....but nothing comes close to this. its pure evil.

i had MSRA in 2012, brought it back from a month long journey into the jungles and beaches of the Andaman Sea, Thailand. the staph manifested itself on my right shin of all places.....then it spread thru the household.....first my daughter, then my wife....they did not get it as bad as i did, but they still had some nasty infections, that burning sensation, the harbinger of things to come.
i turned the living room into a clean room/MASH/triage unit for two months....that was 3 years ago....no subsequent infections until this May on the ALC ride......i think i picked up the bug in the showers? reapplying cream with dirty hand? donno....there are several thousand people you are riding with, over many days.....who knows.

things are shaping up now (2 weeks later)..... im on gobs of antibiotics, my stomach is a mess.....yesterday they gave me a "pack yer hole at home kit" and now i see what the gooddr. has been seeing.....a HUGE gaping hole, like 7mm diameter, a cavity where my left taint/ass used to be....MRSA ate a HUGE cavity just left of my taint.....and now i repack that cavity with a string of medicated gauze twice a day.....yes its nasty, yes its like cutting a bullet out of your gut in a western movie...but at least im not driving to the ER every day. crazy shiit man.

im a clean dude. i shower 2/3 times a day. i like taking showers. 
i get out of my cycling shorts ASAP and wash them after every use.....im at a loss here......last year i was logging 200-300 miles a week, no issues.....but after the Lifecycle ride and resultant infection in May, i can hardly do 30mi without flare ups .... and now this. fukk me.

so......the plan is....im tossing ALL the shorts i wore on the SF 2 LA ride and all my rides since then. yeah.....thats a chunk of change.....but i think the MRSA bacteria has colonized my shorts and once that happens, there is no way to get rid of it.....cant bleach the shorts, cant put them in the dryer.....so out they go......all i need is a good reason to shop for new bib shorts!!! there you go!! YAY!!!!










ps - ive got some KILLER pix of all this if anyone is interested in a 2week blood and puss fest. ive got a nice shot of a 7mm diameter puss and blood dripping hole in my ass/taint if you are into that sort of thing.....now im wearing mens diapers to catch the anal drool....(i shiiit you not)......hey.......you try getting a bandage to stay in place down there......i tie myself into a knot twice a day in a effort to see what im doing with the tweezers and the gauze string....funny....when i came in the ER this time, thepersonnel recognized me from my last stay in May....

"hey!! yer back!!!! hows that bike?!?!".

....they were puzzled as to why i have not changed choice of sport.....hey.....gotta love cycling man. :thumbsup::mad2: :thumbsup:


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Stop wearing cycling shorts with padding. Wear plain cloth or wool shorts. It gives you better aeration.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

only seems to happen when i sport cream. im ditching the cream. :thumbsup:




myhui said:


> Stop wearing cycling shorts with padding. Wear plain cloth or wool shorts. It gives you better aeration.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Rokh Hard said:


> only seems to happen when i sport cream. im ditching the cream.


I now stand up often and let my butt and http://sac.urbanup.com/539603 air dry as often as possible.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

What cream? If it has antibiotic in it, and you have MSRA staph, it is selectively killing the bacteria that would compete with MSRA staph (which is probably always present) to colonize your skin. Soap (normal, not anti-bacterial) and water can work wonders.

Sixteen years ago my newborn daughter contracted this in the hospital birth center. My wife and I got it too. The stupid quack misdiagnosed it as "heat rash". (It was December.) She spent several of her first days in the ER but fortunately survived. It kept showing up on different people in different locations for about a year. Nothing as bad as you are experiencing, fortunately.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

wgscott said:


> Soap (normal, not anti-bacterial) and water can work wonders.


Prexactly!


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

chamois creme! (cream) 

common school of thought is the creme actually sets the stage for bacteria growth....by lack of proper aeration. a good well engineered chamois does the job, without the cream. 




wgscott said:


> What cream?


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

:thumbsup:





myhui said:


> I now stand up often and let my butt and Urban Dictionary: Sac air dry as often as possible.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, for what it's worth, your story convinced me. I've never tried chamois cream but was considering giving it a try. Now, I'm thinking maybe not...


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

wgscott said:


> What cream? If it has antibiotic in it, and you have MSRA staph, it is selectively killing the bacteria that would compete with MSRA staph (which is probably always present) to colonize your skin. Soap (normal, not anti-bacterial) and water can work wonders.
> 
> Sixteen years ago my newborn daughter contracted this in the hospital birth center. My wife and I got it too. The stupid quack misdiagnosed it as "heat rash". (It was December.) She spent several of her first days in the ER but fortunately survived. It kept showing up on different people in different locations for about a year. Nothing as bad as you are experiencing, fortunately.


We had the same thing with our second born but only him and at his ambilical cord area. Fortunately my wife is an ICU nurse and recognized what it was quickly and we got it under control in short order. MRSA is tough stuff, alcohol and normal antibiotics aren't going to touch it, hense the name medicinally resistant. If that's in your shorts I would would definitely scrap them, it could kill you.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

give it a try.....if you dont have any problem....yer good....it doesnt seem to work for me anymore....probably should toss the bibs first....and continue using cream (i like the slickness of it all)....and if i keep getting them stop using cream.....change one thing at a time is ideal.





Opus51569 said:


> Well, for what it's worth, your story convinced me. I've never tried chamois cream but was considering giving it a try. Now, I'm thinking maybe not...


----------

